# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्रायड फोन में कैसे देखें फ्री टीवी और मूवी ?

## Teach Guru

इसमें कोई हैरानी की बात नहीं अगर आप बस में सफर करते समय या फिर किसी मॉल के बाहर अपना पसंदीदा टीवी प्रोग्राम लाइव देख रहे हों। एंड्रायड फोन में ऐसी कई एप्लीकेशनें मौजूद हैं जिनकी मदद से आप न सिर्फ भारत में बल्कि विदेशों में भी फ्री मूवी और टीवी सीरियल देख सकते हैं।




इन्हीं में से एक हैं नेटफ्लिक्स जिसके बारे में आपमें से कई लोग जानते होंगे। नेटफ्लिक्स के अलावा मैं आपको आज कुछ और फ्री एप्स के बारे में बताऊंगा जिनकी मदद से आप अपने फोन में फ्री मूवी और टीवी प्रोग्राम देख सकते हैं।

----------


## Teach Guru

*हूलू*


हूलू एंड्रायड में स्ट्रीमिंग की नई सर्विस है जिसकी मदद से आप अपने फोन में प्रीमियम टीवी शो और मूवी देख सकते हैं। 
हालाकि कुछ प्रीमियस शो देखने के लिए आपको हर महिने 491 रुपए पे करने होंगे।

----------


## Teach Guru

*आईप्लेयर*

काफी सालों से टीवी और मूवी स्ट्रीमिंग सर्विस दे रही आईप्लयेर को आप 1 महिने फ्री प्रयोग कर सकते हैं इसके बाद कुछ मंथली पेमेंट करके आप टीवी सीरियल्स और मूवी देख सकते हैं।


Attachment 900511

----------


## Teach Guru

*आईटीवी प्लेयर* 

आईटीवी प्लेयर ऐप को आप फोन के साथ टैबलेट और लैपटॉप में भी प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। इसमें नए एपिसोड के साथ पुराने एपिसोड भी देखे जा सकते हैं।


Attachment 900512

----------


## Teach Guru

*क्रेकल* 

क्रेकल यूएस और कैनेडा में प्रयोग की जाने वाली काफी पॉपुलर ऐप है जिसमें आप मूवी और टीवी शो देख सकते हैं।


Attachment 900513

----------


## Teach Guru

*4oD* 

इस ऐप को आप अपने विंडो, मैक और कंसोल में चला सकते हैं। इसमें ढेरों टीवी शो दिए गए हैं जिन्हें आप फ्री देख सकते हैं।


Attachment 900514

----------


## Teach Guru

*डिमांड 5*


डिमांड 5 में ढेरों प्रोग्राम दिए गए हैं जिन्हें आप बार-बार अपने टैबलेट और स्मार्टफोन में देख सकते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अच्छी जानकारी है

----------


## Saroz

फ्री लाइव टीवी चैनल देखने के लिए nexgtv और hotstar का भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते है

----------

